# Reel Selection Questions



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Its probably the best reel for the money especially with the sale going on now, you don't need a super smooth high dollar drag to catch redfish


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I just realized rkmurphy posted almost the exact same question a while back. Sorry for the double tap. That is what I get for thinking I am unique.

I do like the look of those Allen Alpha 7/8's. If they have a nice drag, I might have to change my plan. The Tetons and Lamsons look promising also. I am going to have to find a place near me compare them side to side. The Tibors are what dreams are made of and are waaaaay outside my budget. I will not even tempt myself.

Nate


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I fish the LA marsh with with Lamson litespeeds. They put the same drag in the Konic which will run you under $150 and handle anything you catch over there. Simple, light, and has not given me any trouble in 5 yrs of using them on reds up to 30lbs.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Lamson Konic for sure. $140 and the same drag as the higher end models. I opted for the Guru since it was machined, but the Konic will be fine. I'm sure you'll like either the Orvis or the Lamson.

A solution to the denting problem...don't drop it!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Lamson Radius Mid Arbor 3.5, on sale at http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com for $125.40 + ~$10 in shipping. I have a Lamson Radius 3.0 and Velocity V4, purchased them both from FlyshopCloseouts and love them.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Tibor Lite Back Country is a great reel, might pick one up used on Ebay. It's a few more bucks but you won't be disappointed. I currently fish this reel on my Sage Xi2 7wt and have caught tons of redfish, trout, snook and even tarpon to 25#.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i had $400 dollars to spend on a reel and went the cheap way out and got a 120dollar whiteriver osprey 10/11 wt. i love the drag but it has terrible line coppacity now that i look back on it i should have gone with a galivan 10/11 i think it was aroud $340 but it was awsome. i would go the extra mile and spend a lil more for a great reel that will last a long time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfRqolrDzFQ


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

A little off topic, but what do you guys consider "adequate" line capacity? For anything other than blue water fish or bonefish/permit, imho there is no need for more than 150yd of backing. From my experience if a fish gets 400' out, regardless of tackle you're boned.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With the use of the new braided lines,
even smaller reels can hold a surprising amount of backing.
My old reel has 200 yards of 30 lb backing on it.
Just on the off chance I might hook something really worthwhile.

Like that's going to happen any time soon   ;D


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

I recommend the Ross CLA 4. Just got one and it is a very solid, well built reel. Although its hard to beat the Orvis Mid-arbor value-wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

> A little off topic, but what do you guys consider "adequate" line capacity? For anything other than blue water fish or bonefish/permit, imho there is no need for more than 150yd of backing.  From my experience if a fish gets 400' out, regardless of tackle you're boned.


a 70lb tarpon will get you a good amout into your backing and it depends on your type of line most inshore floating lines with a long shooting tip will take up alot of room in your spool


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

> I have a TFO TiCr 8wt that I need to get set up with a reel.  This rig will be set up to catch redfish, but will be used for whatever is catchable in the area where I live.  I am leaning toward a Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor IV, but I have seen some stuff saying it can get dented easily in ways that affect the function.  I lean toward Orvis just because they seem to be well thought of and most reviews are favorable, but I have no extensive personal experience with any fly reel.
> 
> I usually fish over mudflats and oyster bars in the marsh in Louisiana.  For perspective, an 8# fish is a routine catch, a 12# fish is pretty special and a 16# fish is a once every 5-6 year catch.  I think the Mid Arbor could handle the fish, but if it can't handle the day-to-day abuse, I am willing to look at other options.
> 
> ...


So, for those reds lets start with something economical, never discount the SA System 2 Large Arbor reels (light and certainly adequate for what you described, seen a buddy take AJs over 50lbs with one), the Ross line of reels would certainly work along with the TFO reels. To step it up a notch or two the Islanders and Tibors have never failed me and Mako is coming out with a smaller reel.

If you're worried about the knocks and bumps, Okuma makes a really economical reel that I have watched a now past friend drop on the floor at John B's flyshop in Stuart as a selling point!!! 

For what you want to do, line capacity is really not an overriding concern, nor is the best drag out there since even a 20lb red is not really gonna take you over the limits of any of the reels listed on this post and the others. 

Check the internet and you may be pleasantly surprised what you can get for $150/$200!

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> > I have a TFO TiCr 8wt that I need to get set up with a reel.  This rig will be set up to catch redfish, but will be used for whatever is catchable in the area where I live.  I am leaning toward a Orvis Battenkill Mid Arbor IV, but I have seen some stuff saying it can get dented easily in ways that affect the function.  I lean toward Orvis just because they seem to be well thought of and most reviews are favorable, but I have no extensive personal experience with any fly reel.
> >
> > I usually fish over mudflats and oyster bars in the marsh in Louisiana.  For perspective, an 8# fish is a routine catch, a 12# fish is pretty special and a 16# fish is a once every 5-6 year catch.  I think the Mid Arbor could handle the fish, but if it can't handle the day-to-day abuse, I am willing to look at other options.
> >
> ...


Thats what I am using now SA 2LA. Great real, esp with the carbon drag.


----------

